# S: loud yarn hat & mittens



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Remember a ways back i posted a topic about the super bright, loud fiber I spun. 

Well the person who bought it from me sent a picture of the hat and mittens she made from it. She said the color looks muted in the picture, but they are not, bright and lovely and cheerful!

I named that yarn, Happy! Happy!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Love it! Both of you did well!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Love mittens.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is very pretty .


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifully made.. your yarn is very pretty.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....how pretty the hat and mitts are. You must be so happy to see such pretty items make from your spun fiber. What an incredible compliment to you.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great application of great yarn!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Her hat and mitts turned out really pretty. Are you surprised that it didn't knit up brighter?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Her hat and mitts turned out really pretty. Are you surprised that it didn't knit up brighter?


They did knit up as bright as the yarn, just a bad picture, either the phone camera or bad lighting or both. All her inside pictures that she sent to me have been washed out.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah, that's good. Was hard to imagine that your beautiful colorful yarn would knit up muted.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. Beautiful hat and mittens. Love seeing what the hand spun becomes.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Turned out so pretty.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful yarn and set.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely, happy colours


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Truly beautiful spinning and lovely cheerful colours.


----------

